# Question about age & joining



## fORM (3 Oct 2004)

27 year old from Vancouver with thoughts of joining. Is there an age limit ?


----------



## SEB123 (3 Oct 2004)

35


----------



## NavyGrunt (3 Oct 2004)

since when Seb. I went through BMQ with some gents much older than 35. Id like a source.


----------



## Morpheus32 (3 Oct 2004)

If you are talking regular force, you have to be able to serve a minimum of three years for NCM and nine years for officer.   So 52 for NCM and 46 for officer.   You are good to go.  Not sure where SEB got his info but it is incorrect.

Jeff


----------



## fORM (3 Oct 2004)

Thanks.

Would anyone have a contact number or address for Vancouver?

TIA


----------



## NavyGrunt (3 Oct 2004)

1-800-856-8488

Call that number tommorow. Its the general recruiting line. They'll give you all the info you need.


----------



## Kaylaloewen (4 Oct 2004)

Im so new at this and i have been thinkin about joining After i graduate im 18 is that to young to Join ?  :


----------



## D-n-A (4 Oct 2004)

People have joined up at 16. 18 is fine, lots of 18 years olds in the army, I was 17 when I got sworn in.


----------



## SEB123 (4 Oct 2004)

I saw somewhere that it was 35 for some trade


----------



## patrem (17 Oct 2004)

I'm 31 years old, I have been working then later running the family business since I was 16.
We are now selling this business and am looking to do something else. I have 3 children a house
and financially secure. It's been a dream of mine to join up since I was a child. I was for a short time
in the navy cadets and liked it very much.

I would like to know if at my age I have a chance of being recruited or will I just look like an old fool.
Also If age is not a problem how does experience in the civilian job market affect the recruiting process
if my education only meets basic criteria. And is being bilingual help in any way.

Thanks


----------



## D-n-A (17 Oct 2004)

Sorry if this seems rude, but next time, please use a search, questions like these have been asked and answered many times before.

No, 31 is not to old, I know people who were in the mid '40s who joined up, an in the infantry too. Also, I don't think that your experiance in civilian jobs will have any bearing on the recruiting process, if anything, your just have experiance doing different jobs. And bilingal can help, it looks good to have a second language(for any job really) plus you can be posted to both english and french speaking units.


----------



## patrem (17 Oct 2004)

I did read some earlier posts but it was not clear. some said 35 others 46...

Thanks for clearing it up...


----------



## winchable (17 Oct 2004)

You'll be fine, they won't look at you as though you have 3 heads or anything
In fact 31 is still pretty young I think, it's when you hit 35 that you start downhill  

So get your application going and find out!
The language thing will be of great help, as well you may find having owned your own business is a great help to you when it comes time to organise and such, but mightn't make a huge difference on paper.


----------



## Fusaki (17 Oct 2004)

While its not very common, in 1RCR we have a 40 year old Private. Most old guys arn't as hardcore as he is (and I remind him regularly ;D), but if you're in good shape there's no reason why you can't give the infantry a try.


----------



## patrem (18 Oct 2004)

The tough part is convincing my wife. :blotto:


----------



## koss78a (31 Aug 2005)

HEllo im a 27 single male in canada.
I am thinking of joining the army on a full time service.

WHat is the average age range of people joining up for army.

Am i considered too old to join? or am i still a decent age to go into.
anythoughts


----------



## D-n-A (31 Aug 2005)

Many topics on this. 27 is still young compared to others who join up, I did basic with a guy who was 46.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2005)

I was around that age when I joined.....years ago.  So long I've forgotten.  Anyway, how old do you feel?  You will be joining with 18 through 40+ year olds, and you will all be expected to meet the physical and mental challenges.  As already mentioned, there are a few threads on this site that discuss this.  Just use the Search function at the top of the page.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (31 Aug 2005)

During my Basic and SQ, I was with recruits between the ages of 16 to 39.   I was 22 when I joined.


----------



## dearryan (1 Sep 2005)

I kinda felt the same way at the age of 25. But no your not too old. You may even have an edge with a little more life experience. I was told by a MWO not even to apply to the trade I want until I had some "life experience". Good luck to you, and welcome to the forums.

Ryan


----------



## canadianblue (1 Sep 2005)

At my swearing in ceremony we had people ranging from 18 to people in their early 40's.


----------



## Wolfe (1 Sep 2005)

I am 18 and i am waiting to start BMQ but i have a lot of friends who joined the army at the age of 22 to 25 so well .... to me even, if i am not in the position to say it, i think 27 is really good for the army. Like  dearryan said more "life experience". And for the army it sure helps.....


Welcome to the forums LAD.

Wolf


----------



## FITSUMO (1 Sep 2005)

I know dakota and myself are old timers, we are both in our mid to late 30's, and he is going to bmq soon and I hope to be going in oct or jan( hope, hope, hope).  As was stated earlier on this forum you are only as old as you feel, so the body says 34, mind says 19.  Be in shape, have a good attitude and kick ***.

welcome.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (1 Sep 2005)

There is a wide range of different ages that are coming into the CF, My course had  recruits from 17 to 41 i believe, and the 41 one year old was one of our best athletes, I asked him how he continues to keep up With all the younger recruits and he told me its not how old you are, its how old you feel.

good luck!


----------



## SierraAir (1 Sep 2005)

I remember my dad telling me when he joined up back in the 70's he felt old at 20...


He was the second oldest on his course, but back then you had to be under 25 to join.


----------



## TheShepherd (1 Sep 2005)

I'm joining up and I'm 16. I'd say that at 27 you'll have some definate advantages. You'll probably be stronger both mentally and physically than most of the younger recruits.


----------



## Dakota (1 Sep 2005)

As Fitsumo said we will be some of the 30 something recruits and as stated this topic has been touched on before, so I don't won't to drag it on too much. One, you are definitely not too old. It is different now then it was before, as you can see the age ranges greatly. I am 39 and I feel I am in the best shape of my life. Time is on your side when you are younger and it gives you more options, but it is just a number. Just go into it with the right attitude physically and mentally and you will be fine. Remember once you get to BMQ none of that matters, age, where we came from, etc. Once you enter those doors we are all equal. We all start at the same level and it is up to you to figure out what you will get out of it.

Whoa, sorry for getting a little too philosophical there. lol


----------



## Icer (1 Sep 2005)

I was 31 when I joined full time and I had no problems.  We had a "50 something" in my reg force recruit course that had no problems keeping up with the rest.  I joined the CF because previously I worked in a bank for 13 years and had enough of it.  It was fun keeping up and passing the 18 year olds at St. Jean during basic training.  Just recently, I got advanced promoted to corporal by a year and was told that my maturity was one of the major contributing factors.

Think of it from this perspective, you are mature with life experience that you gained up to now.  You know your limits (hopefully) when it comes to alcohol compared to the younger ones who will eagerly test theirs.  In my trade (RMS Clerk) I see many of "after results" when it comes to alcohol ( especially in Borden) like sexual assault, fighting, and just plain stupidity.,

You are probably more stable when it comes to "stressfull situations" when on course.  You know how to take hold of the stress to work it to your advantage compared to the younger ones.  You probably have "working experience" that you can use in your next career in the CF.  You know the value of having an "almost guaranteed" job until you retire from the forces and will work hard knowing what else is out there in civilian life.  

Quite frankly, age of enrollment in the CF is getting older and mid twenties is not really that old.  CF values older age recruits for some of the reasons I indicated already.

Age maturity = mental maturity = less "administrative problems".   




(most of the time)


----------



## Dakota (2 Sep 2005)

Hey Icer, excellent advice in your reply. It is very encouraging to hear that if you apply yourself, you have the ability to fastrack in advancement. That is how I looked at it also. You are bringing maturity to the CF already.


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Sep 2005)

> HEllo im a 27 single male in canada.



Well..... I am not sure the relevance of your marital status.. If your looking to score.. might be the wrong occupation  ;D :blotto: :dontpanic:  but if it's any conselation... My DH is 31 and just waiting on merit now!! You'll be fine!!!


----------



## poodleshooter (4 Sep 2005)

That's great news for me. I'm 36, going to be 37 this month, and am in good shape. I wouldn't mind joining the reserves in a year after I get settled in to the new house I just built. I was thinking that I would be too old, but from what you ppl are saying here, I would be able to keep up with the rest of the pack.
I've wanted to join the reserves since I was 17, but have always put it off.  :


----------



## Fry (4 Sep 2005)

I'll be 21 in January.


----------



## canadianblue (4 Sep 2005)

I'm 18, look's like I'm gonna be one of the youngest ones there!!!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (4 Sep 2005)

I'm instructing on a Reg Force SQ and the youngest is 18 and the oldest 32.  Out of 42 candidates, 26 are 19 years old.


----------



## scottyeH? (4 Sep 2005)

I'm 17...just graduated from high school and joining Reg Infantry....fitness test tommorrow.


----------



## jleger (5 Sep 2005)

I'm 25..... waiting for my first selection opportunity. Good Luck everyone..


----------



## doucelotus (5 Sep 2005)

I'm 36 y/o, and never felt better in my life.  Since 2002, I lost over 100 lbs, and really got in shape.  I am very proud to say that physical fitness is part of my lifestyle now, and I am not fearful or ashame of joining at 36.  I would probably not have been ready before (and I'm not just talking physically)
I am truly looking forward to the best years of my life within the CF.
Cheers!
Janick


----------



## P-Free (5 Sep 2005)

17, I turn 18 on September 30th and leave for boot camp on Oct 2nd


----------



## poodleshooter (5 Sep 2005)

doucelotus said:
			
		

> I'm 36 y/o, and never felt better in my life.   Since 2002, I lost over 100 lbs, and really got in shape.   I am very proud to say that physical fitness is part of my lifestyle now, and I am not fearful or ashame of joining at 36.   I would probably not have been ready before (and I'm not just talking physically)
> I am truly looking forward to the best years of my life within the CF.
> Cheers!
> Janick



That's absolutely amazing Janick!   Did you lose your weight through just exercise, or did you diet it off too? Which branch of CF are you going to join?


----------



## GATORACO (9 Dec 2005)

Hi everyone. I did a search (as requested) and found this...        Pages: [1]  
No results found 
Pages: [1]  

so, with that, does anyone have official info or link for the age cap for regular full time enlistment?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2005)

I don't know what is wrong with you....I even had a mixed-Case quiery for "Age" and this is what I got...all kinds of topics:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33627.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33198.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35998.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36977.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31763.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30264.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27762.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20866.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13111.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12795.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13123.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/601.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/656.0.html


I really don't like to have to do someone else's work for them....especially in the Army...learn now.  Use your knoggen and initiative.   :


----------



## GATORACO (9 Dec 2005)

WOW! I am not in the service my dear, so don't think you can just push a newbie around in here.... I was just asking a question, not trying to crack a code! You need to RE-Lax!


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2005)

Two strikes....You may want to read the Rules, Code of Conduct and perhaps some of the FAQs, if you want to continue to enjoy the company here.


----------



## kincanucks (9 Dec 2005)

When you join the CF you are assigned a Variable Intermediate Engagement (VIE) and depending on your occupation this can range from three to thirteen years.   So if you are enrolled in the CF you must be able to complete your VIE before Compulsory Retirement Age (CRA) of 60.   If you wanted to join as RMS Clk then your VIE would be six years and you must be younger than 54 years of age to be eligible.   Your ability to enter the CF at this age solely depends on your medical and physical ability.

If you have a particular occupation in mind and want to know the max age then PM and I will answer it on Monday.


----------



## GATORACO (11 Dec 2005)

Thank you for that answer. I appreciate the time spent answering it for me. As for 2 strikes I dont know what that means but whatever! This is a forum to ask questions and if I ask it and they say that I am dumb or that I asked a stupid question before researching that is not very nice.


----------



## ZipperHead (11 Dec 2005)

I'm glad kincanucks answered before I did, as I would have fallen back on old habits, and answered thathe max age to join is 52 (because Compulsory Retirment Age (CRA) was 55, and you had to serve a 3 year contract). However, the CRA has changed to 60 (though I don't know if they are going to recruit somebody over 55 (get professional opinion on that one)) for, as far as I know, SOME trades, not all. 

And as for the new contracts, I won't even weigh in on that one, because the last time I looked, they varied greatly from trade to trade. 

As for the testiness, get used to it (on this forum). You'd be surprised at how much time some people spend here, and I'm sure that there are people who have read every. Single. Post. Ever. Posted. Here. And commented on each one, to boot!!! 

Al


----------



## justino789 (22 Jan 2006)

Hello,
I have some questions regarding the recruitment for th army. I am 16 yrs of age, and would like to join the army. I would like to know if they have a summer program (roughly from june-august). Furthermore, I would like to know all their short term programs (6 months- 1 yr). 
thanks,
justin


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jan 2006)

Hello Justino789,



MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

dileas

tess


----------



## Kirt Voth (22 Feb 2006)

Hi
Ive just finished my CFAT test and going for my interview and PT test within the next day. (applying for SIG OP)
My question is this
Im 34 years old and was curious how many others here have joined at my age or around the same.

BTW 
this website has been a big help in answering any concerns i have had.


----------



## old medic (22 Feb 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1907.0.html

Try that link above.  This is a very common question, and we have 
combined most of them into the 20 page monster thread located 
there.

OM


----------



## diamonddave (1 Mar 2006)

I am currently in high school doing correspondence then regular high school in september for one more year I am 17 years old I want to join the reserve. I have no idea how to do this should I goto my local armoury here in Oshawa, or is there more information somewhere else I see alot of information on dnd.ca but I cant find out the minimum age. I know a few guys that are in the reserve and they are a year younger but they have cadets or something also I have never taken any things like this.. any help you would be greatly appreciated.

~dave


----------



## safeboy43 (1 Mar 2006)

You have to be 16 years old with you're parents permission to join the reserve. No cadet time required.


----------



## diamonddave (1 Mar 2006)

awesome thank you, so do I goto the armoury or who exactly do I contact and when would you get training? Im so confused lol


----------



## double0three (1 Mar 2006)

You could start by going to the local recruiting office, but going to the armory wouldn't hurt either.  When I got some information from the recruiting center, they advised me to call the local armorey if I was interested in the reserves.  Get some information over the phone, and schedule a time to go in.  Recruiting center will give you info, but the armory is probably the people to talk to.  Now I have not joined the reserves, but I recall this is what I was told when I was looking into it.


----------



## Zach15 (1 Mar 2006)

I'm 20. Not in the forces yet though..


----------



## WebAddict (1 Mar 2006)

Im russian, is that ok if i go in the canadian Army? I got  a canadian citizen (lived in canada for 8 years) im 16, I can Read, Speak and Write Russian, is that ok?


----------



## The Gues-|- (1 Mar 2006)

WebAddict said:
			
		

> Im russian, is that ok if i go in the canadian Army? I got  a canadian citizen (lived in canada for 8 years) im 16, I can Read, Speak and Write Russian, is that ok?



Why do you want to join? Just curious


----------



## WebAddict (1 Mar 2006)

Well I want to be in CAF - Canadian Air Force - So I want to start off as a reserve and move up, once im done H.S then i get my University Diploma and get a job there


----------



## safeboy43 (1 Mar 2006)

WebAddict said:
			
		

> Im russian, is that ok if i go in the canadian Army? I got  a canadian citizen (lived in canada for 8 years) im 16, I can Read, Speak and Write Russian, is that ok?


Yup you're ok to join so long as you are a canadian citizen


----------



## Zyllon (24 Apr 2009)

I just got my Canadian Citizenship and I would like to join the CF. I know I can join but my I am concerned if, in the real life, it is really possible. I'm in a great shape, I work out 5/7, play soccer every weekend, can do 100 push-ups, I do lots of cardio and my body has only about 9% of fat. I am 100% health. 

Canada is a great country and to become part of the CF is like a dream for me. I did lots of researches and I know almost everything about the whole recruitment process. 

What you guys think? Am I going to be treated like everyone?  or they will give me a hard time just to make me give up?

I have all the forms filled out, my security check is ok (Immigration did it before allowed me to be Canadian) and I'm really motivated and full of energy.

Everyday I look to those form on top of my table and I can not really decide if I should apply or not. Maybe I sound a little unsecured what I'm not at all but it s a big step for me so I'm trying to hear from someone who went through the selection process and could tell me what I could expect.

Thank you all

E. Zyllon


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Apr 2009)

40 is not too old and you'll be treated just like everyone else.  If you search the Recruiting forums you'll find plenty of threads with the same questions.


----------



## Franko (24 Apr 2009)

Apply. 

As for what to expect, read this:

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions

Then read everything in the recruiting/ BMQ threads and you should get an idea of what will happen. I'm not going to give you all the answers.    

Regards


----------



## Zyllon (24 Apr 2009)

Thank you

I will check them..


----------



## ComdCFRG (24 Apr 2009)

Zyllon,

No one will give you a hard time because you are 40.  There have been quite a few applicants older than you that have been quite successful in basic training and into their first units and beyond.

You will never know if you will be accepted until you start the process and make an application.

A short word about the security check because this is something that many Canadians, whether born here or made the choice to become citizens of our great country: while other government departments, Immigration for example, conduct various background and security checks, those for the military are different and depending on the circumstances, may take a fair bit of time for the results to come back.  The Centre can brief you and you will find may threads here online of applicants who have had to wait for their security assessment to be completed.  The good news is that many times the result is positive which allows the individual to carry on to enrol in the CF.

My advice is to go down to the Centre and at least talk to the staff - I think that you will find yourself making the application, so good luck!

MKO


----------



## Zyllon (24 Apr 2009)

Recruiting FAQ is broken

Every time I click on it i get this message:

"An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you."

Thank you all


----------



## Antoine (25 Apr 2009)

I am in the application process too, so I can't tell you about life in the military. 

Until know, the fact that I am older than the average applicant didn't seem to be a problem as many of us have already stated in other threads.

I like the army.ca forum, I've found a lot of good informations and advices. However, I found that the best FAQ machine was the recruiting center with my file completed in their hands, but fair enough if you are not sure and you don't want to loose the time and money of recruiters and yours.

If you are applying for the reserve, I found it helpfull to pass by the unit of interest, shake hands and ask questions.

Regards,


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2009)

First off; what are you intending on joining?

Age Limits - Regular Force; or

Age Limits - Reserves.


Also do you meet these 3 Criteria?


----------



## Lerch (25 Apr 2009)

When I did my basic my fireteam partner was 40 years old, great guy and kept up with us no problems. The only problem was his snoring...oh well, nobody but me bugged him for that one.

He's Navy now by the way.


----------



## chevalnoir (25 Apr 2009)

I enrolled last year at the age of 50. There was a guy  a year older than me in my Basic platoon as well, and there's another in my current course. None of us  had any problems either with the other troops or the instructors.

If this is really what you want to do, go for it. No one in the CF cares about your age, gender, country of origin, or anything else except whether you can get the job done, give it 100% at all times, and be part of the team.


----------



## Zyllon (21 Oct 2009)

Things r working well.. 

I went to the R Centre (April/09) and  talked to the staff - I made the application, passed the CFAT (great mark), had my background and security check done in just 3 months, passed the interview, pass the medical and today I just received an email saying that I was added to the merit list.


On the email I received today they say my file is at the stage where a decision whether or not a offer job offer is forthcoming. They also said my result indicates I am very competitive and is possible I may be selected and possible receive a job offer from the Canadian Forces. Although is possible I may receive a job offer from the Canadian Forces; it is not a guarantee.

When I had my interview I was told as soon I pass the medical I would be schedule you for a Basic Trg. Now they say I have to wait...

It confused me a bit.. 

Well I have to play the waiting game, hopefully not for too long... 

I would like to say thanks to everyone.. This website helps a lot..


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Oct 2009)

Hey Zyllon, what trades are you going for?  By the way...if it makes you feel better, there was an old gal on my QL3 course....she was 50 years old and completely out of shape, plus a chainsmoker.  She made it through basic( with alot of effort!) 
  So don't worry


----------



## Zyllon (21 Oct 2009)

Hey Tango

Thanks for the support 

I am not worried at all.  at the beginner I was just afraid I wouldn't be treat like everyone else. now I know it won't happen. 

I am not afraid of the Basic Trn.. I am in great shape and I like to work in a team environment. also I am a very disciplined guy. I will give it 100% at all times...

Just can't wait for the call..  but soon or late it will come..  hopefully soon


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2009)

TangoHotel said:
			
		

> By the way...if it makes you feel better, there was an old gal on my QL3 course....she was 50 years old and completely out of shape, plus a chainsmoker.  She made it through basic( with alot of effort!)



By the same token, I've known young, fit guys who don't smoke who have to put a lot of effort into doing anything _besides_ PT.   :

Don't think it's all about fitness, a lot of it is attitude.  Besides, it's pretty hard to chain smoke on BMQ.


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Oct 2009)

...so what trade you going for?


----------



## mariomike (21 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Besides, it's pretty hard to chain smoke on BMQ.



I would think BMQ would be a perfect time to quit.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I would think BMQ would be a perfect time to quit.



Probably, but I was only 21 and invincible.


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Oct 2009)

I had many months of quitting behind me till I hit the ground at Montreal's airport.......then smoked like a champ...


----------



## Crusty Old Timer (21 Oct 2009)

Congratulations on being merit listed, Zyllon.
I wish you the best in your pursuit.
Gives an old guy like me hope.


----------



## Zyllon (21 Oct 2009)

RMS Clk

Navy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2009)

Zyllon said:
			
		

> Recruiting FAQ is broken
> 
> Every time I click on it i get this message:
> 
> "An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you."



Thanks Zyllon. I assume you mean in the Wiki? If you find broken links, providing the URL to the page with the broken link would be very helpful. I've updated the Wiki page, if you've found others please let me know.

Also, as a side note, the Wiki is user-editable, so if you see an error or problem you're encouraged to participate! 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Oct 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks Zyllon. I assume you mean in the Wiki? If you find broken links, providing the URL to the page with the broken link would be very helpful. I've updated the Wiki page, if you've found others please let me know.
> 
> Also, as a side note, the Wiki is user-editable, so if you see an error or problem you're encouraged to participate!
> 
> ...



Mike I know when you upgraded the sites software a number of links to different parts of the forums came up dead....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2009)

It's a constant process of chasing my tail.  Most times I don't even know about the broken links until/unless someone points them out to me.


----------



## Zyllon (24 Oct 2009)

I went to the RC yesterday... I talked to to the Lieutenant who interviewed me 2 months ago, informed him that i was merit listed and he checked my file. According to him I am going to get the call next week and he told me the day I am scheduled to start my Basic Trn. Jan 11, 2010. I couldn't believe and he showed me it on the computer.  My name is there.. The Lieutenant was so nice doing that..  I still trying to believe..  

Just 6 months and my process is done... Sounds like a dream for me... I am so fucking happy...  it makes 3 of us in the military.. my two sons and I..  my partner just applied yesterday too.. now I just have to convince my daughter...  lol....  What could be better?


----------



## sky777 (25 Oct 2009)

Zyllon said:
			
		

> I went to the RC yesterday... I talked to to the Lieutenant who interviewed me 2 months ago, informed him that i was merit listed and he checked my file. According to him I am going to get the call next week and he told me the day I am scheduled to start my Basic Trn. Jan 11, 2010. I couldn't believe and he showed me it on the computer.  My name is there.. The Lieutenant was so nice doing that..  I still trying to believe..
> 
> Just 6 months and my process is done... Sounds like a dream for me... I am so ******* happy...  it makes 3 of us in the military.. my two sons and I..  my partner just applied yesterday too.. now I just have to convince my daughter...  lol....  What could be better?


Congratulations!!!!
Your experience encourages me.You did process in 6 months and you non- born Canadian. 6 months is really nice.
Congratulations!!!!
P.S.My daughter is only 7 but after visiting "Canadian Forces Open doors" she wanted to be in CF.


----------



## Boo (25 Oct 2009)

Congratulations, Zyllon - that is excellent news! I've applied @ 30 and I admit I had some of the same fears/questions you did. I love that your whole family is serving and wish you the very best with BMQ. With any luck I'll be joining you in January.


----------



## Zyllon (25 Oct 2009)

Tks everyone...  6 months was so fast i know but for me it took forever...  it would be done 45 days ago. The RC cancelled my medical once and I had few extra forms and lab test so it delayed my application.. I am not complaining..  far from it.. i am so glad.. just one more step now.. I wish all the best for everyone..


----------



## Class-Senior (12 Nov 2009)

This is my first post.

Just wanted to add, I am turning 45 in two weeks.
I applied, approx four months ago, for the Army Reserves.
I have finished:
  application
  aptitude test
  part of medical (my gp needed for more next week)
  Interview
  references

I am hoping to make BMQ some time during the winter.
I figure at 45, I will be the senior in my BMQ class, thats why
I chose this name.

Cheers,


----------



## CountDC (13 Nov 2009)

Congrats and best of luck........with the baby sitting!!!

Oldest recruit I heard of was 54 with prior service.  Don't know if the facts are true but I heard he was an old band member that had joined in the 60's, retired with 30 years and was recruited back in 5/6 years later when he enquired about joining the reserves.  In the 60's band didn't do Cornwallis so when he re-enrolled for some reason they sent him for recruit training.

Anyone able to confirm or not?


----------



## ajp (13 Nov 2009)

I thought I was old when I joined as a 28YO Inf Pte.  I am a 43 YO Armd Capt now and still alive.  I met a 50 Something Armd Pte last year who joined so he could be like his Dad in WW2 - A tank Dvr.  His more than extensive life experience was intimidating to his "peers".  I also know a (now) 54 YO RMS clerk  who joined because her son failed the pt test.  She wanted to see how biased the system was, but made it through and decided it was well worth while (among other benefits).  

Congrats and Enjoy.


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Nov 2009)

wow...I can't imagine a 50 year old Armd. private!  Can you imagine gettjing jacked up by someone your childs age??
 Good for him


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2009)

TangoHotel said:
			
		

> wow...I can't imagine a 50 year old Armd. private!  Can you imagine gettjing jacked up by someone your childs age??
> Good for him



Ummm.  The Armour Corps has Troopers, who usually keep their privates properly 'stowed'.  However, there are instances where that was not the case, but that is another story or two.


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Nov 2009)

hahhaaaa.


----------



## PMW (14 Nov 2009)

I just turned 50 on November 12th. and heading for BMQ in Borden starting January 11.  Previous service from 1978 to 1983,  Last time I was in Borden was for TQ5 in 1981.

I am enrolling in the same MOC (Cook)


----------



## missing1 (14 Nov 2009)

Boy

 1078 you ARE old


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2009)

missing1 said:
			
		

> Boy
> 
> 1078 you ARE old


Well, if he did service in *1078*, he would be old.  Too bad he missed the Battle of Hastings.


----------



## Zyllon (12 Dec 2009)

Only 3 days are left until my swear-in ceremony for the Canadian Forces. My civilian life is almost done, and I’ll be soon on the other side. It has taken eternity to become reality, but looking back at it now, the time flew quickly.
[/color][font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/size][/font][font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Dec 2009)

Congrats Zyllon.  It's gonna be a good time  :nod:


----------



## Smirnoff123 (1 Apr 2010)

Hey,

Im currently 15 years old, my birthday is in August. I was wondering if I would be able to start the application process before my 16th birthday? in order to speed up the process


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Apr 2010)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Im currently 15 years old, my birthday is in August. I was wondering if I would be able to start the application process before my 16th birthday? in order to speed up the process



No.


----------



## TSMagnum (9 Dec 2010)

First post ever. Just wanted to know if anyone is i the same boat as me. Is there an age limit to join the military? Should I be looking at the reserves or reg force? I've had a career in the private sector for over 13 years and it's time for a change.


----------



## dragon7060 (9 Dec 2010)

Good for you. You can enrol up to age 55. Reserves are just that part time , but fun Regular Forces have alot of opportunities..

Good Luck


----------



## dimsum (10 Dec 2010)

There were people in my Basic who were in their mid-40s.


----------



## TSMagnum (10 Dec 2010)

Good to know. Thanks guys.


----------



## sky777 (10 Dec 2010)

Don't worry about your age.I am in the same boat.
Just be patient during recruiting process (nobody knows how many months it can take for you), pay attention at fitness- be in shape.
Motivation is big point.
If you are married talk to your wife, kids becuse it is big decision.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (21 Dec 2010)

Around 6 people on my platoon ages 41-46. Relax.


----------



## Andy_drew2 (28 Oct 2011)

I am 16 years old and am in grade 11 in Toronto. I would like to join the 32 combat engineers and was wondering if this would be possible?


----------



## frank1515 (28 Oct 2011)

The requirement age to join up went up earlier this year to 17 years old.  You'll have to wait a little while longer my friend.  

_Edit for typo_


----------



## cupper (28 Oct 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> The requirement age to join up went up earlier this year to 17 years old.  You'll have to wait a little while longer my friend.
> 
> _Edit for typo_



Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't it always been 17 yrs with parental consent? I know it was when I joined in the early 80's


----------



## 421_434_226 (28 Oct 2011)

To be eligible for enrollment in the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following minimal conditions:
- be a Canadian citizen
- be 17 years of age or older (Note 1) (if you are under 18 years of age, you will require parental/guardian consent)
- have successfully completed grade 10 - Secondary III in Quebec (Note 2)

Notes: 
1) There are two exceptions. You may apply and be enrolled in the Reserves or as a Junior level Military College applicant at 16 years of age.
2) Some entry programs have additional academic prerequisites.

You may also be considered for enrollment in the Reserves if 16 and have not completed grade 10 if you remain in school until grade 10 is completed.

edited because sometimes my fingers have a mind of their own.


----------



## Brasidas (28 Oct 2011)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> Notes:
> 1) There are two exceptions. You may apply and be enrolled in the Reserves or as a Junior level Military College applicant at 16 years of age.
> 2) Some entry programs have additional academic prerequisites.
> 
> ...


----------



## frank1515 (31 Oct 2011)

The age to join in 17. Used to be 16 for PRes, but that was changed IAW the following.

CANFORGEN 038/11 CMP 019/11 171252Z FEB 11
AMENDMENT TO MINIMUM ENROLMENT AGE DAOD 5002-1
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: DAOD 5002-1 ENROLMENT 



THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO AMEND THE POLICY AT REF REGARDING THE MINIMUM AGES FOR ENROLMENT IN THE CF. THIS AMENDMENT BROADENS THE SELECTION OF EDUCATIONAL PROGRAMS UNDER WHICH AN APPLICANT MAY BE ENROLLED AT AGE 16. REF WILL BE MODIFIED IN DUE COURSE 


THE MINIMUM AGE TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT VARIES. TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE REGULAR FORCE, AN APPLICANT IS REQUIRED TO HAVE REACHED: 


AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR CIVILIAN UNIVERSITY OR COLLEGE, OR 


AGE 17 IN ALL OTHER CASES 


IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE: 


AGE 18, IF THE APPLICANT ENROLS IN THE COATS OR CANADIAN RANGERS 


AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17 


AGE 17 IN ANY OTHER CASE 


THE MINIMUM AGE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE SPECIAL FORCE IS AGE 17 


THE CONSENT OF A CUSTODIAL PARENT OR LEGAL GUARDIAN IS REQUIRED FOR THE ENROLMENT OF AN APPLICANT WHO IS UNDER THE AGE OF 18 ON THE DAY OF ENROLMENT 


CDA HAS BEEN REQUESTED TO UNDERTAKE A REVIEW OF THE HIGH SCHOOL CO-OP INITIATIVE FOR P RES CANDIDATES TO ENSURE IT MEETS THE INTENT OF THIS POLICY AMENDMENT 


DGMP/DHRD WILL CONDUCT A REVIEW OF THE ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR RESERVE SUMMER PROGRAMS, BLACK BEAR, RAVEN AND BOLD EAGLE, TO ENSURE THAT THEY REMAIN COMPLIANT WITH THIS POLICY 


SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP


----------



## Andy_drew2 (2 Nov 2011)

Sorry for the late reply I am looking to join a primary reserve unit so there is no way I would be able to join at 16?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Nov 2011)

Andy_drew2 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply I am looking to join a primary reserve unit so there is no way I would be able to join at 16?



Have you tried reading the post just above yours ?


----------



## frank1515 (2 Nov 2011)

Andy_drew2 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply I am looking to join a primary reserve unit so there is no way I would be able to join at 16?



No.


----------



## timma (2 Nov 2011)

Would being in high school not count as a full time student?


----------



## Andy_drew2 (2 Nov 2011)

yes, i just read the post above in more detail and wouldn't being in highschool count as being a full time student


----------



## Andy_drew2 (5 Nov 2011)

Hey just as an update I went and talked ton the recruiter and he said I am eligible for enrollment even tho I am only 16 and I have begun the process woohooo!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## EngineerWannabe (2 Dec 2011)

Andy_drew2 said:
			
		

> Hey just as an update I went and talked ton the recruiter and he said I am eligible for enrollment even tho I am only 16 and I have begun the process woohooo!!! ;D ;D ;D


I wish you luck! I am going through the same process and I am finally at the end just waiting for some more recruits to start up a course. Well that is what I have been told by my file manager. Anyways best of luck


----------



## Godwinlee (23 Aug 2012)

Hi everyone,

I know this may sound a bit crazy but I read in a thread that some people get processed before they turn 16 when joining the reserve and get sworn in when they turn 16. My birthday is on November 22 and I would turn 16 later this year but if I could do anything to speed up the process it would be great. Another reason why it would be great  is because I read that the next selection for Infantry was at the end of November and i'd very much like to make it in time for that selection..

Can any recruiter or someone that knows confirm this? I am in the GTA btw, considering QOR and 48th Highlanders.

Thanks!


----------



## Eaglelord17 (24 Aug 2012)

I personally managed to start my application before I turned 16, mind you it would probally depend on the recruiters (at least you can get the main package done). I have heard of it happening when people get sworn in on the day they turn 16 but I never met anyone who has. For example it took me until I was 17 to get in (due to unforeseen circumstances at my recruiting center). I also believe (someone correct me if I'm wrong) the reserve units have intake numbers that vary between regiments so they don't have selection dates, only places to fill when a application comes in. So say they could have 12 places for infantry and 1 for supply tech. The first 12 people to start the infantry application and finish it will get those spots. 
Hope this is helpful


----------



## Godwinlee (24 Aug 2012)

Thanks alot Eaglelord!

Which RC did you enlist at if I may ask? Also i'm curious, did you make it into your unit?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2012)

Please don't be passing on incorrect information.  This question has already been asked hundreds of times and the last was just as recent as a couple of days ago.  

NO.  

That is the correct answer.  You CAN NOT apply and start processing to enroll in the Reserves before you are sixteen.  You can fill out all the paperwork to your hearts content, but it will not be processed.

Please refer to these topics:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98741/post-1010759.html#msg1010759

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/656.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104833/post-1121526.html#msg1121526


TOPIC LOCKED


----------



## mariomike (16 Dec 2015)

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter and would like to add it here,



			
				Warrant Officer Robert said:
			
		

> To join the Reserve Force at the age of 16, will require both parental consent and enrolment as a full-time high school student.



See also,

Joining the reserves at 16 yrs old?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104833.0

Can I join the primary reserves?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103148.0
"I am 16 years old..."

Joining the Reserve Force as Infantry  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104953.0
"Alright, so im 16,..."

The risks of joining the reserves at 16.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28521.0
3 pages.

Processing before 16 for reserves..?  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107199.0


----------



## jwhitten (12 Feb 2016)

I'm not sure if this should be in recruiting or not but I'm 15 about to be 16 and I have strong interest in joining the reserves and later on the army. Does anyone know if because of my age I would be ineligible for some of the training/courses. Also when would I be able to complete BMQ without missing a lot of school?


----------



## mariomike (12 Feb 2016)

jwhitten said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this should be in recruiting or not but I'm 15 about to be 16 and I have strong interest in joining the reserves and later on the army. Does anyone know if because of my age I would be ineligible for some of the training/courses. Also when would I be able to complete BMQ without missing a lot of school?



Question about age & joining  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/20866.75
5 pages.


"Must be 16 years of age (or to turn before enrolled) with parental consent for Primary Reserves or 17 with parental consent for the Regular Force."
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Enrolment_Requirements#Non_Commissioned_Members

Can I join the primary reserves?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103148.0


			
				Andy_drew2 said:
			
		

> I am 16 years old and am in grade 11 in Toronto.



Joining the reserves at 16 yrs old?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104833.0

Can I join the primary reserves?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103148.0
"I am 16 years old..."

Joining the Reserve Force as Infantry  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104953.0
"Alright, so im 16,..."

The risks of joining the reserves at 16.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28521.0
3 pages.

Processing before 16 for reserves..?  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107199.0

etc...


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2016)

jwhitten said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this should be in recruiting or not but I'm 15 about to be 16 and I have strong interest in joining the reserves and later on the army. Does anyone know if because of my age I would be ineligible for some of the training/courses. Also when would I be able to complete BMQ without missing a lot of school?



Mariomike found all kinds of information for you.  If you are incapable of finding this easily accessible information, perhaps you are not in the possession of the qualities required to join.  

Topic LOCKED......Please READ more and POST LESS.


----------



## Loachman (11 Mar 2016)

Another multi-merge. Some of the links that mariomike provided (you really should put out a big tip jar, mariomike) have now been rolled into this thread and are no longer active.


----------

